# Suspicious character



## apachetears (Oct 27, 2014)

Lately when I ride I travel down a paved section of road to get to the gravel and dirt road that circles a creek and swamp and goes by an old cemetery and church meeting house established in 1890, we are out in the county and in a rural area filled with horses in pastures.
I have noticed that within fifteen minutes of me riding to the dirt roads a Sheriff deputy will come by, I guess it's me on a horse and I'm a suspicious character.
There are no laws pertaining to horse back riding here except as to not spooking one deliberately.
I was thinking I am paranoid but I tried riding past this small group of trailers and house several times about 30 minutes apart and sure enough here comes the Sheriff.
I was wondering, do they think I'm gonna commit a robbery or something from horseback?
Does anyone else have this experience?
P/S
I do feel safer with the Sheriff coming by though for my own sake.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep -- it's reasonable to surmise that perhaps one of the residents thinks you're casing the place and called it in. This is something you might expect if this is a new routine for you and the area. Another possibility is the police have someone already under investigation in that area and you're travelling into the surveillance zone.

Can't say this has happened to me while riding but horses are common around our area so residents are not surprised to see riders every now and then.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

maybe they patrol the area regularly as it sounds like a suspicious area.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Try talking to the deputy next time you ride, find out if someone has complained, and then let him know that seeing him makes you feel safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I would say flag him down. Just have some friendly chit-chat, let him know your name and that you live around there and ride by regularly. You can ask "I see you around a lot. Is everything OK around here?"


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree talk to the guy.

I find it amusing, picturing a western with you "yeehaw" and galloping off into the sunset with a bag of cash.

If it's a newer area people may not be horse savvy, or valid point, they are watching someone else.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Maybe she lives in the same area as Palomines in laws  Sorry, couldn't resist. Apologies to Palomine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

interesting... I agree... flag the deputy down and ask


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Never hurts to be known as a "friendly" by the local law. Stop and introduce yourself.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Once Upon A Time, when I lived in SoCal's Low Desert area, an undercover policeman flagged ME down, when I was riding my horse up in the rock hills. I rode up there several days a week.

He identified himself and told me he had begun staking out the area I had been riding due to drug deals starting to happen. He gave me his card in case I saw anything, and told me to carry my gun.

I just pretty much stopped riding in that area. I am a pretty gutsy/nervy person but I have my limits. Tissing off someone doing a drug deal is not on my list of things to do:runninghorse2:

Meaning, yes your police could be on a stakeout.

Yes, flag the officer down and ask if he thinks it has become unsafe for you to ride in that area.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Several years ago there was a policeman that would sit and watch the area I rode. I stopped and talked to him. He said that he was trying to catch speeders that he could see on the highway from that spot. I asked him if he was having any luck and he said, "It's like shooting fish in a barrel." He lost interest in the area when the locals figured out it was just one more speed trap and started to slow down there.


----------

